# Correcting initials on visa



## khoulibaly27 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi guys

Wanted to inquire if anyone has corrected their visa and how long it took.They made an error with my initials and the vfs lady in Bulawayo,Zimbabwe could not say but gave me 5 to 20 working days .Has anyone rectified their visa in either Zimbabwe or South Africa and how long did it take?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

khoulibaly27 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Wanted to inquire if anyone has corrected their visa and how long it took.They made an error with my initials and the vfs lady in Bulawayo,Zimbabwe could not say but gave me 5 to 20 working days .Has anyone rectified their visa in either Zimbabwe or South Africa and how long did it take?


Do the rectification in SA, it will take just a few days, 2 weeks max. Embassy times are a bit more unpredictable.


----------



## khoulibaly27 (Feb 3, 2019)

terryZW said:


> Do the rectification in SA, it will take just a few days, 2 weeks max. Embassy times are a bit more unpredictable.


Sadly i had submitted,I assumed that rectification can only be done whilst still on zim side,since it was where i got it.


----------



## khoulibaly27 (Feb 3, 2019)

khoulibaly27 said:


> Sadly i had submitted,I assumed that rectification can only be done whilst still on zim side,since it was where i got it.


Got it back in 3 weeks.


----------

